# Win a Haba Walker Wagon & $60 Gift Certificate to Julabug- CLOSED. Congrats FishyWishy



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*This giveaway has ended. The winner is FishyWishy. Congrats!*

*--*

*Give Them Something to Lean On*

Baby's first steps are a precious milestone for both baby and parent.Your baby is becoming an explorer, gaining confidence in her/himself, taking bigger wider steps, and pushing boundaries.When this time comes, your little one will need something to lean on and grow with, which is why Julabug is offering you the chance to win a Haba Walker Wagon ($143.99 value) *PLUS a $60 Gift Certificate to Julabug* so that you can get free, natural toys to fill your new Walker Wagon.

This beautifully crafted wagon has smooth wooden wheels, a place to store baby's favorite toys, and an adjustable break that can be adapted to your baby's needs.



Go on and give your baby something fun to lean on!

Here is how to win a Haba Walker Wagon from Julabug:


Subscribe to Julabug's newsletter through Facebook or through their website
Like Julabug on Facebook
Post a reply to this thread to finalize your entry and let us know that you have completed steps 1&2.

You will be automatically entered into our drawing to win the Walker Wagon and the $60 gift certificate. Hurry now! The contest closes June 27th! Mothering will announce the winner on June 28th.

Thanks for participating!


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Completed steps 1 and 2!

Tracy


----------



## sawingjello (Jan 7, 2011)

I completed steps 1 and 2.  This would be perfect for my 10 month old as he learns to walk!


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

i have subscribed to julabug's newsletter and have "liked" them on facebook.


----------



## kifin (Jun 20, 2011)

subscribed to your newsletter and "like" julabug.


----------



## harmony34 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love this for my baby girl..Thanks

Fan on fb & replied to it...Stephanie Mago-Eagle

[email protected]


----------



## Simone1021 (Jun 20, 2011)

completed steps 1 and 2

Thanks!

Simone


----------



## beatls8 (Jun 20, 2011)

Love, love, love this! It was already on my Julabug wishlist!


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

Steps one and two all done - my 10 month old would love that wagon...i can imagine being mowed down by it.....


----------



## nappolisgirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Mission one and two complete. What a cute cart. My 11 year old had a similar one, it has lasted this long but now my roughneck two year old Evie. She still tears around with it even broken...love well made toys.


----------



## Dawn Harelson (Jun 21, 2011)

I've completed steps 1 and 2...love Julabug and Mothering.com!


----------



## beautifulmoon (Mar 18, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2! Here's hoping!


----------



## jenniferwagner (Jun 21, 2011)

Steps 1 and 2 done! This wagon would be perfect for my little one!


----------



## talattan (Jun 21, 2011)

This is so cute!!


----------



## redhead1019 (Dec 26, 2010)

Liked and subscribed!!!


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

done!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Steps one and two are done and my fingers are crossed!


----------



## gardenmama76 (Jan 26, 2008)

Done and done!


----------



## hb09 (Jun 21, 2011)

What a wonderful wagon to play with! I can't wait to try it I followed 1&2


----------



## katyo (Jun 21, 2011)

I completed steps 1 and 2. This would be perfect for my daughter.


----------



## luckymamaoftwo (May 25, 2010)

Done and done! My son would adore this walker (as would older sis)!


----------



## jenheatherly (Jun 21, 2011)

I love Mothering! Thanks for sponsoring this contest!


----------



## moonstones (Jan 13, 2011)

Steps one and two complete! Thanks for this great giveaway.


----------



## justrose13 (Jun 23, 2009)

subscribed to your newsletter and "like" julabug.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Done! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## Evandy (Jul 10, 2008)

Subscribed and liked! The little man will be walking soon, and I know he would love this!


----------



## brokenmnms (Jun 21, 2011)

Done and Done! My little guys would LOVE to push this around!


----------



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

done!!


----------



## hjdmom24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Completed both steps..fingers crossed!!


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

Liked and subscribed!


----------



## karismama (Jun 22, 2011)

Completed steps one and two!

- Katie


----------



## arieltron (Jan 27, 2011)

I did steps one and two! I've been looking for something like this for DD's birthday!


----------



## reesieD (Jun 22, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2!


----------



## AlainaFrederick (Mar 10, 2006)

I liked them as well as signed up for the newsletter. Loving their products!


----------



## CLAL (Apr 4, 2011)

Did both steps (Christine L.) Enter me


----------



## birthluv725 (Jan 23, 2010)

"Liked" and subscribed to the newsletter. Please enter me for the drawing.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

Steps one and two complete!


----------



## gabbysue2 (Apr 4, 2011)

i would love the little wagon walker, thanks


----------



## noone1 (Aug 26, 2006)

Did both!


----------



## PiperLime (Jun 13, 2011)

My son would love this! Did both, thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## prantastic4 (Apr 1, 2011)

completed both steps!


----------



## starrlamia (Dec 28, 2010)

done steps 1 and 2!


----------



## NurtureLove (Jun 23, 2011)

Steps one and two complete







Walk On! My little girl, Naia, would love learning to walk with this


----------



## Kjred (Sep 17, 2009)

I completed both steps. thanks!


----------



## maybesparrow (Mar 18, 2008)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

I did steps 1 & 2. Fun giveaway!


----------



## CrunchOoEezyMama (Dec 28, 2009)

Completed steps 1 and 2. My little guy would have a lot of fun with this walker!


----------



## Derag082181 (Dec 26, 2007)

done and DONE! Love me some Haba!


----------



## lizpoulette (Mar 13, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 completed!


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I signed up for the newsletter and liked on facebook


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

Done and done!


----------



## mizani (Dec 20, 2007)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## Detcb (Jun 15, 2010)

Did 1 & 2! Have been lusting after this wagon for ages!


----------



## JLomama (Apr 1, 2011)

Did steps 1 and 2! Looks like a fun toy!


----------



## ElizabethHilton (Jun 23, 2011)

I did steps one and two!!!!! Thankyou!!!!


----------



## suarez6 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Steps I & II are completed and I also have a baby that is in the early stages of learning to walk and this would be a most awesome and special win. Thanks!!


----------



## Hepzaba Mae (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed both steps & shared on my facebook wall. Fingers crossed! Thanks!


----------



## GreenGranolaMama (Jul 15, 2009)

Completed steps 1 & 2 !


----------



## Jessica Harris (Jun 23, 2011)

Steps 1 and 2  Would love this for our little girl. Ours was destroyed when our basement flooded last year


----------



## x4amommy (Jan 6, 2009)

Did steps 1 and 2


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

I completed both steps.


----------



## PHCandMe (Jun 23, 2011)

I have "liked" Julabug on FB and subscribed to their newsletter. Hope to win a giveaway one day!


----------



## Jessica D (Jun 23, 2011)

I have now completed all three steps for the win. Fingers and toes crossed. My little Violet would absolutely adore this walker.


----------



## TracesMama (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## first_shot_photo (Feb 6, 2009)

Did steps 1 & 2


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

Completed both steps!!


----------



## vdv4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Signed up for the newsletter & liked on facebook!


----------



## gabbysue2 (Apr 4, 2011)

this would be so cute for my grandson, I know he would enjoy it! thanks! sue schempp [email protected]


----------



## vdv4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Signed up for the newsletter & liked on facebook!


----------



## calmama2003 (Jun 23, 2011)

i've completed both! and what a lovely prize! my babe would LOVE this!


----------



## vdv4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Signed up for the newsletter & liked on facebook!


----------



## IsYourMamaALMA (Jun 17, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 Complete!!


----------



## jmdandona (Apr 5, 2011)

I've completed steps 1 & 2! Please sign me up for the giveaway! Thanks!


----------



## sHandke (Apr 12, 2011)

I just completed steps 1 & 2. My little guy would love this!


----------



## Lollymiller (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Julabug on Facebook & subscribed to their newsletter as well. GREAT Giveaway! Thanks


----------



## dianabrewer20 (Jun 23, 2011)

DONE!!!


----------



## megginthegreat (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2. Thank you!


----------



## LL7 (Jan 10, 2009)

I subscribed & liked! Thanks!


----------



## Rbtimm (Jun 23, 2011)

Done and done!


----------



## nursejille (Jun 23, 2011)

I finished steps 1&2!


----------



## colleen2851 (Feb 3, 2010)

Subscribed and liked! My son could get so much use out of this. He's a little behind his peers and this could help him with his physical therapy, to get moving!


----------



## blissfulmomco (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed 1 & 2...


----------



## kharmon (Jun 23, 2011)

Would love to have for my niece!


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

Done


----------



## hypnotania (Apr 21, 2011)

Completed 1 & 2! Thanks!!


----------



## mveal01 (Apr 26, 2011)

Liked on FB and subscribed to newsletter


----------



## Celina Pierce (Jun 23, 2011)

steps one and two completed. good luck everyone


----------



## brookescott88 (May 24, 2004)

done and done!

thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## TJFBGMommy (Apr 22, 2009)

Completed steps 1 and 2.


----------



## Lauriai (Jun 23, 2011)

I completed steps 1 & 2


----------



## AmandaInNYC (Aug 18, 2009)

I completed both steps. What a great giveaway!


----------



## thoughtfulmamma (Mar 7, 2011)

I was already a fan on FB, and now I'm also subscribed to their newsletter!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Subscribed and liked!


----------



## Kelly Lafrance (Jun 23, 2011)

did 1 and 2


----------



## Cassie Sauve (Jun 23, 2011)

Done and done! Would love this wonderful toy for my little Layla.


----------



## anniesmama (Mar 5, 2011)

Comleted the steps


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Done and done. I would love this walker for my youngest who isn't *quite* walking yet!


----------



## sarahmans7 (Mar 30, 2011)

completed steps 1 & 2! THANKS 

-Sarah


----------



## LPettit0315 (Jun 23, 2011)

I completed steps 1 + 2   My little one would have a blast! It looks way fun! I see us both on the floor crawling around with it lol


----------



## Tori Gillit (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed both steps!


----------



## BryMama (Jan 28, 2011)

Contest Entered! Whoohoo!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

I completed steps 1&2. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Is this open to Canadian residents?


----------



## cocoblack (Jun 23, 2011)

Step one - check

Step two - check

I was just saying to my husband this morning how our little one could really use something to help her learn to walk. Meant to be.


----------



## mommy2staufferbabe (Jan 31, 2005)

Completed steps 1 & 2! This would make a great Christmas present!


----------



## cmcorc (Sep 10, 2007)

I subscribed to the newsletter and "liked" Julabug on Facebook. Please enter me in the drawing to win the Haba Walker Wagon!


----------



## Sarah Shabaan (Mar 31, 2011)

Would love this for my little boy! Completed steps one & two!


----------



## bliss107 (Jun 23, 2011)

Done and Done! Thanks!


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

done steps one and two!!


----------



## Stacy Smith (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed 1 & 2! Thanks!

Stacy


----------



## Teddymama (Mar 3, 2011)

I completed steps one and two.


----------



## Stacy Smith (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed 1 & 2! Thanks!

Stacy


----------



## Kerri Angell (Jun 23, 2011)

Done and done.


----------



## nnurture (Jan 21, 2009)

done and done!


----------



## peetred (May 25, 2009)

done!


----------



## Lynette B (Jun 23, 2011)

Steps 1 and 2 done!

This would be perfect as my DD starts getting mobile!


----------



## hungerfordwease (Jun 23, 2011)

steps 1 and 2 done!


----------



## kat5143 (Jan 9, 2009)

Steps one and two complete!


----------



## jwtrum (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed the steps! Count me in! Yay!


----------



## ThisMomLoves (Apr 13, 2011)

All signed up! I'd love to get a wagon!


----------



## oliviab (Jan 16, 2010)

Liked and signed up  this would be great for my new preschool!!

Olivia


----------



## Angelikim (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed step 1 and 2...My little fairy would have some much fun with the Haba walker  I hope for the best!


----------



## AlyssaVivlemore (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed both steps!


----------



## SayingGrace (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2. What an awesome giveaway, thank you!


----------



## micsulli (Jun 23, 2011)

completed both steps!


----------



## Carrie Deering (Jun 23, 2011)

I have completed the first two steps! Lets hope my little one gets to step behind this cute little toy


----------



## Kasey J Smith (Jun 14, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

wow! i want this!

like you all on FB!


----------



## relmuccio (Jun 23, 2011)

Did steps 1 & 2!


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Liked and subscribed!


----------



## cmcbluedaisy (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed all the steps! Have a little girl who only has hand me downs that would absolutely love this!


----------



## deidralmt (Jun 23, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2...DONE!! Can't wait to win it


----------



## berkley (Jun 21, 2007)

Did steps 1 & 2! Would love this for my 11mo cutie


----------



## 2SGS4 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks! I've completed the steps to enter. It'd be a great first birthday gift for my daughter next month!


----------



## APGoddess83 (May 7, 2003)

Done!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Aidan's Mom (Oct 4, 2005)

I completed all the steps!


----------



## magicbelly (Dec 19, 2007)

completed steps 1 and 2. sweet!


----------



## Sierra77 (Jun 23, 2011)

I completed steps 1 & 2 I have a nine month old who would love this!


----------



## marib (Dec 3, 2010)

Completed 1 & 2


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

completed steps 1 &2


----------



## violafemme (Oct 18, 2004)

Completed steps 1 & 2!


----------



## Caran Howard (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed the first two steps


----------



## MeIanchoIyDream (Nov 14, 2007)

I've completed the steps!


----------



## bobbyjk (May 10, 2007)

Completed Steps 1 and 2! Great giveaway!


----------



## adorableayla (Dec 7, 2010)

Check and check. Great giveaway


----------



## Amanda Ramsey (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## lolliegee (Aug 6, 2007)

Done!! This would be perfect for my little guy as he starts learning to walk!


----------



## michellew30 (Jun 23, 2011)

My little walker would love this and HABA is great!!


----------



## CMarasco (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2. Thanks so much - these are beautiful toys!


----------



## maba (Jan 19, 2010)

Completed steps 1 & 2.


----------



## ournewohana (Oct 2, 2010)

I completed both steps ^_^ Thanks for this opportunity, my kids love their toy animals like real babies, they would be so cute pushing them around in this!


----------



## janonia (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

done


----------



## tbellonna1 (May 23, 2011)

Done and done!


----------



## Aidens_mama (Jan 8, 2008)

Liked and subscribed, I hope I win I could sure use such a nice wagon!


----------



## Mama2Nico (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2. This would be such a blessing to have for my 5 month old in the months to come!


----------



## hembry (Dec 6, 2010)

Did it!


----------



## tracigamet (Jun 23, 2011)

Done and Done. ThAnKs


----------



## KarinC (Jun 23, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 complete - Thank you!


----------



## mandiraecall (Feb 2, 2009)

Done and done : )


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 4, 2008)

Completed both steps!


----------



## Andrea West (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed both! Thanks for the giveaway- my daughter would love this!!


----------



## Andrea West (Jun 23, 2011)

Completed both! Thanks for the giveaway- my daughter would love this!!


----------



## jstrand9 (Jun 23, 2011)

Love it.. I always look forward to the giveaways and contests.. my Arianna is almost 11 months and would love this.. I would love this!!


----------



## em0625 (Jun 23, 2011)

I completed steps 1 & 2


----------



## janelle444 (Feb 19, 2009)

Steps one and two done. Please O Please!


----------



## monkeyma (Sep 30, 2010)

completed both steps


----------



## dscampbell1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yay! Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## mphavens (Jun 24, 2011)

completed


----------



## lzam22 (Aug 6, 2010)

Love HABA! Steps 1 & 2 completed. Fingers crossed to get the walker!


----------



## moonlaila (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, my little boy is just starting to walk and I love HABA!

I completed the first 2 steps... Now I'll just start waiting patiently!


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

subscribed and liked!


----------



## nhesselink (Sep 12, 2008)

Done! Great giveaway! Thanks!


----------



## nikkihope318 (Jun 24, 2011)

Subscribed and liked!


----------



## nolleecanollee (Jun 23, 2007)

completed 1 and 2! a great giveaway!!!!!!!


----------



## zsofia (Oct 19, 2010)

Steps 1 and 2 done, fingers crossed


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

I completed steps 1 and 2.


----------



## peaceful mama211 (Jan 28, 2009)

Liked and Subscribed!!


----------



## ashleeS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice! Completed both 1 & 2! Thank you!


----------



## MrsTee (Jun 24, 2011)

I completed steps one and two  My baby girl would love this walker she is almost 10 months and ready to go LOL


----------



## FreeBall (Jun 24, 2011)

I completed steps #1 and #2 and crossing my fingers!


----------



## Gabtheblab (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello! Completed steps 1 and 2! =)


----------



## eakins23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful walker! I love HABA. I have completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## AlisonM23 (Jun 24, 2011)

I completed steps 1 and two. Thanks, Alison


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

I completed steps 1 and 2


----------



## jenn8808 (Apr 21, 2011)

I did 1 and 2. My 8 month old would totally LOVE this!!


----------



## jkmcmill (Apr 27, 2011)

I completed steps 1 & 2. Thanks!


----------



## jet2012 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have completed steps 1&2! =)


----------



## homebirthed2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Done with steps 1 & 2! Keeping my fingers crossed for my little girls!


----------



## NewMamaK (Oct 22, 2010)

I subscribed to julabug's newsletter and "liked" them on Facebook. This would be amazing! Thank you!


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Done! Steps 1 and 2 completed.


----------



## shakerheights06 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have completed step 1 and 2

Hope I will win.


----------



## Michelle Wulf (Jun 24, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2!  Such an awesome toy!


----------



## Dolphin4176 (Apr 2, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2!


----------



## andreab97 (Jun 24, 2011)

Completed 1&2, fingers crossed!


----------



## Librarychick (Jun 23, 2011)

I liked on facebook and subscribed!


----------



## saraae (Jun 24, 2011)

Steps 1 and 2, done! Would LOVE this for my 1 year old DS.


----------



## AE+Mama (Apr 16, 2010)

I completed steps one and two. This would be perfect for my 9 month old!


----------



## sarafi (Feb 10, 2008)

completed steps 1 and 2

Thanks!

Sara


----------



## Gypseas (Jun 24, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 are done! That was easy and the products Julabug has are so "me" and my babies. Thanks for introducing us!


----------



## suzanadu (Oct 25, 2007)

I completed steps 1 & 2. Great store! Thanks!


----------



## cpcable (Jun 25, 2011)

Completed Steps One and Two. Thank you!


----------



## uncommonlore (Jun 26, 2011)

Done, and done!


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Completed both steps!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

completed steps 1&2!


----------



## fishywishy (Oct 19, 2010)

Done & done!!


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Completed! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i completed both steps


----------



## smcmaverick (Jun 27, 2011)

I completed both steps. Thank you for introducing me to this company!


----------



## tatyfreire (Jun 27, 2011)

All done!


----------



## Kreneec (May 24, 2011)

I have completed both steps and would love to win for my daughter and other future babies.


----------



## ~No~Saint~ (Dec 14, 2009)

Completed 1 & 2; would LOVE this!


----------



## tomib (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity. I subscribed and liked!


----------



## Lynsahm (Apr 7, 2005)

I did both!


----------



## leonardmegan (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2!

-Megan


----------



## pisces_goddess (Sep 12, 2007)

Done and Done!







Walkers (especially ones with places for a walking companion) are awesome ~ would love this one for the new babe in the house!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

1 & 2!!


----------



## merrywearer (Feb 4, 2008)

Done and done!


----------



## elliotalmost1 (Jun 27, 2011)

All set - Hope I win!


----------



## indomitable (Jun 27, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 taken care of! Thanks for introducing me to Julabug!


----------



## mrslaserbeam (Apr 1, 2011)

liked and subscribed! hope I win!


----------



## brookierachelle (Apr 3, 2011)

I have completed steps 1 and 2. This is an awesome wagon, and would be wonderful for my busy 8 month old who thinks she is a toddler Thank you for sharing eco-friendly toys with us.


----------



## bonsfreebie (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2


----------



## kael121 (Apr 15, 2011)

I did steps one and two! Thanks!


----------



## missamama (Jun 27, 2011)

Done! Would love a walker for my soon to be walking 10 mos. old


----------



## Kontessa (Nov 5, 2005)

What a fantastic toy and goodness the fun of shopping that site!

I did completed steps 1&2 of course.


----------



## missamama (Jun 27, 2011)

Done! Would love a walker for my soon to be walking 10 mos. old


----------



## ImaSophie (Sep 5, 2010)

I completed steps one and two what an amazing sweepstakes I love that wagon and so would my youngest little boy!


----------



## larams11 (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1 & 2!


----------



## Earthmama97 (Dec 29, 2005)

I am subscribed and I like on Facebook!


----------



## mamakris (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps one and two!!!


----------



## kane186 (Jun 27, 2011)

completed 1 & 2. I hope I win!


----------



## tinav3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Done step 1 + 2.


----------



## jenisunder (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2, it would be great for my little man!


----------



## rucafena (Jul 26, 2008)

Completed steps 1 and 2. I would love to get this for my nephew who is currently use an old school walker.


----------



## MIvey1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## chicletj (Jun 27, 2011)

I completed the steps to enter! I would love to win this for my brand new baby nephew, Leo. He was born last week and I am so excited to see him grow.


----------



## cpetitt (May 24, 2011)

I have completed steps 1 & 2.

Would be great for my granddaughter!


----------



## Keeger (Jun 27, 2011)

Steps one and two completed.


----------



## Michal Friesen (Mar 31, 2011)

1&2 done! Thanks for sharing another great resource.


----------



## WildCanaryCait (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a precious new grandaughter on the way <3 would love to send this along for her exploration of the new planet !!!


----------



## CherioDispsr (Jun 10, 2011)

Did steps 1 & 2! -Ashley


----------



## handstaylor (May 17, 2011)

I've completed both steps!!


----------



## Napsugar (Mar 10, 2011)

i did both and commented on the facebook thread, wasn't sure where to comment

Would love this walker for my little guy's first bday in July, thanks!


----------



## mycutegenes (Jun 21, 2011)

I subscribed to the newsletter and liked on facebook. very cool toys and awesome giveaway ^_^


----------



## Camille1234 (Jun 27, 2011)

I did steps 1 & 2! PLEASE pick me!!!


----------



## mycutegenes (Jun 21, 2011)

I subscribed to the newsletter and liked on facebook. very cool toys and awesome giveaway ^_^


----------



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

Completed the steps! Great giveaway!


----------



## melswan (Jun 27, 2011)

I did steps one and two!

Thank you so much for such a great giveaway!


----------



## angiemss (Jun 27, 2011)

completed steps 1 and 2. would love this for my baby boy, due at the end of august!


----------



## Denna (Jun 27, 2011)

I completed steps 1 and 2. I entered and liked. I hope I am doing this part right. Thanks for the give away.


----------



## vewainwright (Apr 13, 2010)

I have completed the first 2 steps! And can't wait to win!


----------



## Jenny McLean (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1&2!


----------



## lace (Apr 1, 2011)

I completed steps 1 & 2


----------



## Debbie Painter (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed step 1 & 2.


----------



## g8rmrs (Jun 27, 2011)

Meghan (G8rMRS)

Completed steps 1 & 2


----------



## abcabc123 (Jun 27, 2011)

Completed steps 1


----------



## abcabc123 (Jun 27, 2011)

completed steps 1 &2


----------



## chesayz (Jun 27, 2011)

i have completed steps one and two. my second child would enjoy this beautiful toy! thanks!


----------



## Zanna Boucher (Jun 27, 2011)

I did both steps! I'd sure love to win this for Corbin!!


----------



## Beachlivnmom (Jun 3, 2006)

Completed steps 1 and 2!


----------



## Zanna Boucher (Jun 27, 2011)

I did both steps! I'd sure love to win this for Corbin!!


----------



## SJeanneM (Jun 27, 2011)

I have done #1 and #2! Would be so excited to win!


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

I've completed steps 1, 2 and now 3 with this post.

This would be great for my little guy! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## njbeachbums (Feb 19, 2009)

Steps 1 and 2---COMPLETE! I would love to win for my birthday---Wednesday. Yes, I celebrate MY birthday with safe, fun, creative toys for my kids.

Alesha


----------



## rinnis (Jun 27, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 are done- thank you!


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

Did steps one and two!! I would love this for my family!


----------



## hannahw123 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have completed steps 1 and 2 and have been wanting this walker for a long time!


----------



## BlessedRago (Mar 12, 2011)

Step 1 & 2 done!!! This would be just perfect for my 10 month old!!!


----------



## BCN2PHX (Jun 3, 2011)

completed steps 1 and 2! so excited


----------



## quantmlife (Jun 2, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2 completed ~ winning this would be a blessing, thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## steelmagnolia9 (May 4, 2009)

Completed!!


----------



## dlamis (Oct 23, 2004)

I completed #2- I like Hulabug on FB.

Thanks!


----------



## Aviatrixt (Jan 12, 2010)

Done and done!  Yay!


----------



## Craftwerks (Jun 27, 2011)

I completed steps 1 and 2.


----------



## BNG9306 (Apr 13, 2011)

Completed all the steps  <3 this!!


----------



## MarghieA (Jun 27, 2011)

This would be so wonderful! I completed both steps 1 and 2.


----------



## Holst Familyy (May 23, 2011)

Did step 1 and 2


----------



## mntnlaurel (Jun 20, 2011)

Completed steps one and two! Hope we win such a wonderful toy!

Laura


----------



## ferencfamily (Jun 27, 2011)

Just completed steps #1 and #2. What a fabulous giveaway! Happy summer! : )


----------



## mrsmusso3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love a Haba Walker Wagon for my son. He would benefit from it since he can't walk or crawl as of 10 1/2 months. Sure hope I can win. I have also completed steps 1&2


----------



## Killerflower321 (Jun 28, 2011)

I subscribed to julabug's newsletter and have "liked" them on facebook.


----------



## summamumma (May 12, 2011)

Complete steps 1 & 2!


----------



## kimothyjo (Apr 29, 2011)

completed 1& 2!


----------



## Koifish (Apr 21, 2008)

Great! Done and done! Thank you!!!


----------



## mom2oakandbear (Jun 28, 2011)

completed 1 and 2! Oakley and Baron would love to play this!


----------



## ameliabu (Nov 11, 2010)

Done and Done! Thanks! My 11.5 month-old would love this. She's scooting around the piano bench and the couch already!

-Amy


----------



## PhilsBabyMama (Aug 6, 2007)

Completed both steps!


----------



## Emily T (Apr 14, 2011)

1 & 2 are done...

I LOVE that wagon, and my children would, too!

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## aprilinjuly (Sep 5, 2009)

Completed the steps with a smile!!


----------



## EricaEdwards (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a Facebook fan and I am now signed up for emails. I would love to win this walker for my amazing 7 month old son!


----------



## EricaEdwards (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a Facebook fan and I am now signed up for emails. I would love to win this walker for my amazing 7 month old son!


----------



## emmaljunga (May 25, 2011)

Completed steps one and two .. we absolutely adore Haba (although we only own a couple of infant toys to date; I'm always drooling I am so pleased to be introduced to Julabug.. what a beautiful site and such a cute name too  Thank You Mothering and Julabug xx

Edit since I initially put two b's in Haba... ooopsy.


----------



## coffeegirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I have completed steps 1 & 2. We have a beautiful daughter who crawls and will walk soon. We love Haba toys, but only have a couple so far (a little ball/rattle and a wooden bird). My daughter loves both of them, they're among her favorite toys. Just the right size to roll over on her back and shake in the air.


----------



## Windfall14 (Feb 22, 2007)

"Liked" and subscribed! Thanks!


----------



## Trishalice (Jun 28, 2011)

Completed steps 1&2!!! Jack wants a Haba Walker!!!


----------



## TrayceeK10 (Jun 28, 2011)

1 and 2 -- done and done! My almost 1 year old would love this walker!


----------



## lafemmemonkita (Jun 28, 2011)

Done and done!


----------



## Lindzey_rose (Jan 20, 2008)

Steps 1 & 2 Completed! Thanks!


----------



## GEEKLOVE (Feb 9, 2009)

completed steps 1&2 !!!


----------



## izadora (Jul 16, 2008)

finalized 1 & 2! we adore you Haba Toys and Julabug..







thank you!


----------



## Atarapardini (Apr 1, 2011)

1 &2 done. would love his for my little one!


----------



## Amy Warren (Jun 28, 2011)

Steps 1 & 2complete. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Hebaume39 (Feb 1, 2008)

Finished steps 1 and 2...


----------



## NYMommy2007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Done and Done!


----------



## jenn8808 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Mothering. It says the contest closed yesterday and winner is announce today. We are anxiously awaiting!!!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

This would be the perfect birthday present! I can't wait to see who gets it.


----------



## jenn8808 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Mothering. It says the contest closed yesterday and winner is announce today. We are anxiously awaiting!!!


----------



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you to all the mamas who participated in this wonderful contest.

We are proud to announce that FishyWishy is the winner of this contest.

FishyWishy, please PM Mothering your physical address and email so that Julabug can send you your new Haba Wagon Walker and $60 gift certificate.

Congratulations and thanks to all!


----------

